# Maximum Amount You Can Boil In A 50ltr Keggle ?



## mje1980 (13/5/08)

So im keen to try a double batch. I use a 50ltr keg with a hole in the top to boil myh wort in. My question is, how much can you boil in these babies???. 

Any tips and advice from people who use these, and have done a double batch, would be much appreciated. 

Cheers. 

P.S If i end up with anything over 36 litres post boil i'd be happy if that helps.


----------



## lagers44 (13/5/08)

Without trying to be funny Mje i'd say around 40L but watch out for potential boilovers , you could possibly get more in if you're game. It's only a boiling vessel you can add what you want.

You can always brew a stonger double batch then add cooled water to give the final volume if you can't boil enough.


----------



## BoilerBoy (13/5/08)

Agreed, I'd be doing a higher gravity boil and top up with cooled boiled water after chilling the wort to your intended OG.

Its a nervous time when your boil threatens to leap out of the kettle :unsure:

Cheers
BB


----------



## Pumpy (13/5/08)

yep 46 litres is about max you can get in a 50 litre keg less 13% evaporation 6 liresgives you 40 litres of wort adding a couple of litres as you boil down like lagers said will take it to 42 litres to take care of the cold break and hop absorption that will give you two kegs worth 

pumpy


----------



## Stuster (13/5/08)

Another option is to top up with water as you boil. It's probably better to use hot water as otherwise the wort tends to go off the boil, but means you don't have to worry about making sure the top up water is boiled.


----------



## MVZOOM (13/5/08)

45L in mine, but with a watchful eye and a 2400w immersion heater as the heat source.


----------



## Doogiechap (13/5/08)

45 L is about my limit for a starting volume. Antifoam is your friend (Hop extract based hopefully your LHBS will stock it). Skim the scum which lowers the boilover factor. Your first hop addition is the scariest. Look at either topping up with boiled water at the end or as Stuster said along the way.
Cheers
Doug who is looking for a larger kettle too  .


----------



## mje1980 (14/5/08)

Thanks for the replies guys. I'll give 45 a go, i'll just make sure to stand by!!. I'll just do a very low boil/simmer once started. I'll be doing a bitter, so it wont really matter if i go over or under in target gravity. Oh, and i'll do a big FWH addition, and no 60 min hops, so i dont get a raging green foam ball like i usually do. Then flavour and aroma hops will go straight into the cube. 

I'll be doing this in a few weeks, so i'll update when done.


----------



## ozpowell (14/5/08)

FYI - I've read (in How To Brew, I think) that a little pump spray bottle filled with tap water can be used to help control boil-overs. I usually only boil about 70% capacity in my pot, so haven't tried it (easy enough for me to control with the burner at that capacity), but you may want to have a bottle handy if you're thinking of boiling at close to 100% capacity.


----------



## Cortez The Killer (14/5/08)

I've had about 39L in my keggle

Though the bottom of it is bashed in so it's total voilume is probably 47-48L

I could have probably fit a few more litres in there 

It comes down to how much evaporation you are after and how hard you are gonna boil

I turned my burner right down at each hop addition to ensure no boil overs

But large volumes are nothing that a watchful eye can't do 

I also used top up water to get to the final volume at fermentation time

No ill effects here either

Cheers


----------



## andreic (14/5/08)

I've done 55L in my 60L pot for double batches a few times now. You have to be real careful and stand at the ready to turn down the heat at an instant's notice until a good way through the boil. I got away alright with the first one, but I've had tiny boilovers every time since...

The hint to have a spray bottle with water also helps.

If I had my time again I'd buy a 70L minimum or maybe 80L pot for double batches... might just do that sometime down the track and keep the 60L pot for single batches.

Andrei


----------



## Darren (14/5/08)

I would suggest using cold water at flame out to top-up. 

Two advantages:

1. It cools the wort.
2. Produces a great instant cold break (clearer beer)

cheers

Darren

(PS Not advisable for the No-chillers)


----------



## Mercs Own (14/5/08)

I usually boil 44 litres in my 50 litre boiler and as mentioned the first hop addition is a little scary but I just adjust the flame down if it looks like boiling over and then adjust it up again as things settle down. Once things settle down I get a good rolling boil going and after evaporation, cooling and trub I usually end up with 36 litres in the fermenter- two kegs worth once all the fermenting is done.


----------



## AUHEAMIC (14/5/08)

Mercs Own said:


> the first hop addition is a little scary but I just adjust the flame down if it looks like boiling over and then adjust it up again as things settle down.


I do the same but I am going to try first wort hopping as my 60 minute addition in an attempt to reduce the risk of first addition boil over.


----------



## crells (14/5/08)

I aim for 45L. Last time I ended up with 2 * 18L in the fermenter. A couple of 1litre starters bumbs up the volume as well.


----------



## peas_and_corn (14/5/08)

If you want to do doublt batches, you need a 100L vessel. I do 44L batches, and pre-boil it fills the pot pretty well- about 80L if I was asked to wager a guess.


----------



## ausdb (14/5/08)

My 1st kettle was a skinny 50l keg and I only had about a 180mm opening as that was the size of the saucepan lid I used. I successfully boiled 48L in it but that was pretty hair raising! and needed 2 hands one to control the burner, one for scum skimming and then usin the squirt bottle once i had added the 1st hop addition.


----------



## Fents (14/5/08)

Mercs Own said:


> I usually boil 44 litres in my 50 litre boiler and as mentioned the first hop addition is a little scary but I just adjust the flame down if it looks like boiling over and then adjust it up again as things settle down. Once things settle down I get a good rolling boil going and after evaporation, cooling and trub I usually end up with 36 litres in the fermenter- two kegs worth once all the fermenting is done.



exactly what i do but only end up with around 33-34 in the fermenter. must be losing a bit to trub and must have a greater evap reate than you.


----------



## Steve (14/5/08)

I do 45 litres in a 50 litre vessel. Once its boiling its fine and can be left alone. Like the others have said, watch it like a hawk when its coming to the boil and DONT pour your 60 min hop additions in one go. My first double batch boiled over when I chucked my first lot of hops in. I now just sprinkle lightly. If I had the cash I would go bigger.
Cheers
Steve

Edit: I usually end up with about 39 litres in the kettle after the boil


----------



## Jazzafish (14/5/08)

I may be a bit of a parrot here, but just to confirm my agreement with what has been mentioned...

45Litres in a keg was my maximum pre boil.
I turned off the gas burner as the boil started to bubble. There was enough heat in the base to just start a roll without a big boil over. As it settled down I fired up the burner again and it gently started to boil. I had a spray bottle ready but didn't need it. It was a little bit on the edge for me. Especially as I brew with alot of distractions around me.

Foamsol can be used to up kettle capacity and stop boil overs, but I'm pretty sure it will do other stuff too... like damage protiens that help you beers head? Seeing I don't brew for maximum capacity and profit over time, I don't touch the stuff.
Skimming the scum will help but not a good idea with FW hopping. I think there is some debate over the protiens forming in the scum remianing in the brew being a benifit? My experience suggests it is fine in the brew.

When I double batch now I brew at high gravity and dilute at the end of the boil. Just seems safer and I always hit my target gravities. The target volume is sometimes a Litre or two out though... normally on the happy side


----------



## mje1980 (15/5/08)

Thanks guys im gunna try 45 litre, with a very low boil. Im calculating to end up with 35 litres after the boil. I'll be happy if im close!!!.


----------



## Steve (17/5/08)

Heres 45 litres just about to come to the boil. Its a bit nerve racking juggling an element and 3 ring burner. Ended up with 37 litres into fermenters.





Cheers
Steve


----------



## BoilerBoy (17/5/08)

Jazzafish said:


> When I double batch now I brew at high gravity and dilute at the end of the boil. Just seems safer and I always hit my target gravities. The target volume is sometimes a Litre or two out though... normally on the happy side



Interesting I have found exactly the same, 2-3 gravity points higher at target volume.
BB


----------



## mje1980 (17/5/08)

Steve said:


> Heres 45 litres just about to come to the boil. Its a bit nerve racking juggling an element and 3 ring burner. Ended up with 37 litres into fermenters.
> 
> View attachment 19203
> 
> ...




Thanks for the pic steve, i'll know when im roughly there. 

I'l be happy if i get 37 litres for sure. How hard is your boil?? im thinking of a very soft/slow boil. 

Cheers


----------



## Steve (17/5/08)

mje1980 said:


> Thanks for the pic steve, i'll know when im roughly there.
> 
> I'l be happy if i get 37 litres for sure. How hard is your boil?? im thinking of a very soft/slow boil.
> 
> Cheers



mje, With the temp here in Canberra today the 3 ring was just producing a fizzer of a simmer. I chucked in the element and turned off 2 of the gas rings for a good vigorous boil. She was fine. Go for it.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Pumpy (18/5/08)

MJE1980 I would like to give a rapp for the Foamsol Jazzafish mentioned you can get it from *Marks Hombrewshop *it is a Black hop based extract

As foam protiens form foam in the boil they are broken down when the foam breaks up. 

By limiting foaming in the kettle, and degradation of these protiens, the beer will have more foam capability in the end. 

A anti-foam product giving more foam! I know it sounds strange but it works really well.

I have used it in three forty litre batches and there has been no adverse sffeect on the beer ,and no loss of the hops as ait breaks the surface tension and all the hops sink to bottom of kettle for better utilisation .

If you are doing 40 liter batches in a 50 litre kettle it is a must .

pumpy


----------

